# Experiece with new Edge



## WorriedMom (8 mo ago)

I ordered a tivo Edge the last day of their lifetime subscription sale. It arrived within a couple days. The next day I got my cable card and the day after that started to do my installation. Took apart my Premier XL, dusted the shelves and connected up my new Edge. Nothing. I tried a different HDMI plug. Nothing. Tried a different electrical outlet (although it was plugged into the outlet the Premier came out of) and nothing. Wiggled all the cords, nothing. So I called Tivo, got a gentleman who wanted me to unplug then plug in to reset machine. A little green light went on for about 10 seconds, started blinking and then went out. He wanted me to keep waiting to see if the light went on again. Nothing. So he asked me to change electrical outlets, which I did. Same thing--light on, blinking, off. He sent me another tivo.

New tivo came 3 days later. This time I did not have to dust the shelves! Tried using the new cords that came with the second tivo. Same story, nothing! Little green light on, blinking, then off. Nothing. So I called tivo. The lady knew about the first tivo and I told her about the second one. I also told her I tried the power cord from each tivo with the second Edge, both HDMI cords and everything is the same as the first unit. She is sending me a new tivo. It should arrive Saturday. She promised that the new unit would be tested before it will be sent. They will also send a new power cord. 

My husband just tested the power cords and both were 12v, just as they are supposed to be. So, stay tuned to see what happens after the next tivo comes. Either 3rd time is a charm or I ask for my money back!
Mom


----------



## John Hafer (Dec 21, 2001)

I too ordered a new TiVo Edge the last week of the lifetime promotion. I had already gone over to the Xfinity store and got a CableCard so I was ready. 

Opened up the back cover of the TiVo Edge, inserted the CableCard and powered up. All went well until it was time to pair the CableCard. After being on the phone with Xfinity, they said it was all set but I still need to do a power reset by pulling the power plug and restart. Did that but then my brand new TiVo would just go into a continuous reboot. Green light on, then off, the all 3 lights come on then off, then the greenlight on, themn off, then all 3 lights on then....get the picture! No picture now on the screen, just no signal.

Called TiVo. She had me go through all the stupid stuff of trying different cables, outlets, even TV. Nothing worked. So they sent me an another brand new TiVo Edge.

It came. powered it up and all went well just as the first one. But after finishing the Guided Setup, I powered it down to insert the CableCard (I did get a different CableCard from Xfinity just in case this is what caused the issue on the first Edge). At any rate, plugged in the CableCard, powered up and guess what! It went in the same continous reboot as the first TiVo. Called TiVo and explained to the man that I have had TiVo's for 25 years and currently have 5 TiVo units all working perfect (TiVo 3, 2 TiVo Premieres, 2 Mini TiVos). Told him I even tried moving it to where one of my current TiVo units are working and still, only a continous reboot, with no signal on the TV.

They sent me a 3rd. new TiVo. Going through the Guided Setup now for the 3rd time!! This time I unplugged it after finishing the Guied Setup and at least this time is reboots back to the main screen. I am going test it over the weekend multiple times by powering it off then on again before I even insert the CableCard and call Xfinity.

If all goes OK, I will call Xfinity on Monday during normal business hours so I will hopfully get someone who knows how to pair my card.


----------



## WorriedMom (8 mo ago)

John Hafer said:


> I too ordered a new TiVo Edge the last week of the lifetime promotion. I had already gone over to the Xfinity store and got a CableCard so I was ready.
> 
> Opened up the back cover of the TiVo Edge, inserted the CableCard and powered up. All went well until it was time to pair the CableCard. After being on the phone with Xfinity, they said it was all set but I still need to do a power reset by pulling the power plug and restart. Did that but then my brand new TiVo would just go into a continuous reboot. Green light on, then off, the all 3 lights come on then off, then the greenlight on, themn off, then all 3 lights on then....get the picture! No picture now on the screen, just no signal.
> 
> ...


OH, NO! That sounds as frustrating as I am! I had my cable card from Xfinity in the tivo box when I first tried to turn things on! I did not even think of trying it without the cable card. I wonder if that could be part of the problem?

Before you called Xfinity and after you inserted the cable card, were you able to see a tv program, or do things not work until the cable card is activated? 

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. I hope you get things resolved. I also have had various tivo's for over 20 years, so this is not my first rodeo either. Fingers crossed for both of us!
Mom


----------



## John Hafer (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't thinik it has anything to do with the CableCard. I was originally going to use the Edge to replace one of my Premieres and was even going to use the CableCard that was in it but thank goodness I decided to leave all as is and just get a 3rd CableCard for my new Edge. Otherwise I would have had my Premiere down too. So now I plan on keeping both Premiers and use the Edge as another TiVo in a different room.

So far...so good. It seems to be working but I have still not inserted the CableCard yet. And no, even with the first TiVo Edge and with the CableCard inserted and with Xfinity saying it was all set, I was never able to ever see a channel. When I pressed Live TV, I got an error message saying there was problem with the CableCard.


----------



## John Hafer (Dec 21, 2001)

...oh one more thing. On the first Edge, It still worked with the CableCard inserted and before they paired it even though I never was able to see any channels. On BOTH the first and second TiVo, it happened when I powered them off and restarted them. That was when they failed and both went into a continous reboot.


----------



## John Hafer (Dec 21, 2001)

Well as they say: "Three strikes and you are out!"

As soon as I plugged in the CableCard into my 3rd replacement TiVo, it now does not boot but just does the same thing as the first two TiVo's, in that it goes into a continous reboot. Can't even get to the main menu screen. This is also my second CableCard, which also did the same thing as my first CableCard.

Monday I call TiVo, am sending everything back and requesting a full refund!

I'm done with Edge. I honestly believe there is no one out there who owns a TiVo Edge and that is on Xfinity and that actually works.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Are you sure you are putting the cable card in the correct way? The edge makes you out them in upside down vs all other tivos I’ve owned…label side facing down. I did that by mistake and was getting similar results until I realized what I did.


----------



## John Hafer (Dec 21, 2001)

Yes, I am fully aware the CableCard slides in "upsidedown", with the barcode facing up and the label facing down. In fact, there is a stoppawl from inserting it fully the wrong way.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

WorriedMom said:


> Before you called Xfinity and after you inserted the cable card, were you able to see a tv program, or do things not work until the cable card is activated?


The unit will run without a CableCARD and you can choose "I'll install it later"
You appear to be saying "nothing works" as in you don't even have the setup process on the screen, if you get nothing displayed it has nothing to do with a CableCARD and I'd recommend setting the units up without the CableCARD.
While others have said they have gotten multiple bad units, is there another TV you can try doing setup on to see if the units work? Just in case there's an issue with an HDMI handshake to the set you're installing on.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

John Hafer said:


> I honestly believe there is no one out there who owns a TiVo Edge and that is on Xfinity and that actually works.


I've got an Edge and it's working with Xfinity. To make a long story short - I had bought one off eBay about 6 months after it came out. It didn't have lifetime service, so I bought the service and then used my cable card from my Roamio to pair with the new Edge. Absolutely NO issues using the online pairing it was done rather quickly. No issues at all for almost 2 years until a few months ago when I decided to buy a soundbar and just simply unplug the Edge to move it down a shelf in my cabinet. I'm pretty sure doing that blew up the Cablecard, which I didn't know at the time. Thought it was the TIVO box. Multiple phone calls, a replacement Edge, 6 hours of Comcast truck roll (1 technician, then a supervisor showed up) being at my house (with 3 different cablecards) and they couldn't solve the problem. Ended up going back to my original Tivo Edge (I hadn't sent it back yet), one of the cards that the Comcast tech had, and called Comcast on a last second whim (the Tivo was about to go in the trash) and it has been working perfectly since.

Now I've moved my Tivo to my 2nd TV which I don't watch much at all and I have a X1 box on my main TV. Only thing I really miss about Tivo is the 30 minute buffer on all 6 tuners. But at this point, I'm afraid to sell my Edge on eBay because of the unreliability with all this. Since it just works and the Comcast cable card fee is $0, I might as well just keep it....


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd like to just throw out there that I have 4 Edges and any issue that has come up seems to be something else besides the Edge (but the Edge just doesn't let you know so well). I had a bad optical cable but the Edge would work and then all of a sudden stop working, and then work again. Sent out new Edges, replaced power, HDMI, TVs, etc. Lastly tried optical cable and finally worked. 

In other instances, I had a loop on my LAN created by someone plugging an ethernet back in a 2nd port and the Edges just stopped working. 

I had too many devices on my TiVo account and the Edges (but to be fair my Roams as well) would randomly stop working.

3 bad boxes in a row just has to be something else, but like said, seems to have tried everything. That would be maddening.


----------



## John Hafer (Dec 21, 2001)

Well, I must be crazy but I agreed to TiVo replacing the 3rd "defective" new Edge with a 4th. Thus they are sending me yet another TiVo Edge replacment What I expect is the same issue in that I will power it up without the CableCard inserted, (will select the option to "will get CableCard later) and it will work fine. I will (like with the previous 3 TiVos) customize my channels and other preferences. I will then reboot and all will work fine. Then I will power down, insert the CableCard (yes upside down position) and will power up at which time it will fail and will go into a continous reboot. I will then power down, will remove the CableCard and even unplug the LAN connection, and will then power back up only to find it now will just go into the continuous reboot and is now useless.

Only this time, when I am ready to put in the CableCard, I am going to have TiVo Tech Support on the phone live as I do this so they can believe what is going on. I am also going to have another new CableCard from Xfinity even though I have already tried 2 cards just so they won't think it is a bad CC. Will see what happens but I am expecting the same.


----------



## WorriedMom (8 mo ago)

Well, I started this chain and now have somewhat of an ending. On the third Edge that was sent to me, with the same results, I again called tivo and spoke to a support person. I explained all the things that had happened, and that the previous support person promised that the third edge sent to me would be tested before being sent. I received a sealed box. She said all tivos are tested before leaving the factory. She then asked me what kind of tv I had (a question no one asked before) and she told me that they also had Samsung TV's in their office. She told me to try turning the tv on. I told her it was on, there was a red light on the bottom of the tv. She then told me that the red light indicated that the tv was off! DOH! I turned it on and low and behold there was the set up screen on the tv. Boy, do I feel stupid. Now I need to return the perfectly good previous 2 tivo machines.

I have not yet connected my Premier to another tv yet, so it is sitting on my dining room table with an N cord for WiFi attached and the unit is plugged in. I can access all of the recordings via my new edge. BUT, I keep getting messages that my WiFi is too slow for streaming. This is frustrating as I am told I have second to the fastest that xfinity has to offer. I am going to stop by the xfinity store today and see if they have an answer for me or an Ethernet cord for me to connect both tivos and maybe that would work. 

John, I am sorry you are having so much aggravation pairing the tivo to the Comcast card. I had installed the cable card before I tried the set up. I called Comcast as soon as the screen came up in the set up process, gave the required info to them and, since I had not finished the set up process, they did not ask me to reboot. Because of your problems, have not rebooted. Good luck to you.
Mom


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I am glad I decided to read this thread. The HDD in my Bolt just died and I am trying to decide if I want to pay $200 to have it fixed or pay $585 for a new Edge with life time.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Replacing the HD in a Bolt is easy and way less than $200, but if you're going to blow that much get a used Roamio w/lifetime.


----------

